# Tru Technology S45 Amp



## MarcDC (Jul 11, 2010)

Selling my Tru S45 amp... moved to NYC and sold my Cayman. Worked great powering a set of Focal speakers, but I no longer have a need for a car.

If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Clean looking amp man and at a good price.......for now.


----------



## MarcDC (Jul 11, 2010)

bmiller1 said:


> Clean looking amp man and at a good price.......for now.


Thanks sir. Just figured I'd put it up there for $100 without a reserve and let the bidders dictate the price... easier for everyone that way.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

MarcDC said:


> Thanks sir. Just figured I'd put it up there for $100 without a reserve and let the bidders dictate the price... easier for everyone that way.


Yeah, I don't think you'll have a problem with that one going too cheap. I can personally guarantee you'll get at least $135 out of it.


----------



## MarcDC (Jul 11, 2010)

bmiller1 said:


> Yeah, I don't think you'll have a problem with that one going too cheap. I can personally guarantee you'll get at least $135 out of it.


haha, sounds good


----------

